# What is your personal best FITA score?



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

What is your personal best and average score for a full FITA round (30,50,70,90)?

ZA


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Sorry I have never shot a FITA round. Only participated in the SANIFAA Indoor, Field and 3-D competitions. I shoot with Bowhunter Unlimited equipment and therefore never even considered FITA competitions.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I am also like Bushkey, I never shoot a FITA round because my style was Bowhunter Limited ( Compound with finger release ).
It seems here is not the right place to find FITA shooters  but I know here was a lot of them 2 years ago.


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Let's start low 1308 Nationals 1328 personal best


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

PB 1326(Nats 2010) 

best scores over distances during offical shoots;

90-320
70-336
50-341
30-352

Would like to shoot a 1350 this year in a official Fita shoot.But with the hunting season still in full swing its a tall order:darkbeer:


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

fita round 1366 nationals 2010
official pb's 90m/70m/50m/30m: 335/345/345/359

taking a short break from "fita" now.....it's the hunting season :shade:
and i aslo want to really work on my form/shot execution and shoot more indoors. need to improve on the 300/56X at the nationals this year :smile:

will start again in sep/oct.....hopefully with the "cross training"......im aiming for 1375 and 685 (720). :thumbs_up


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

shot my first half yesterday, with some sight issues...
90m 311
70m 328


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

hey every one... how you guys doin?

when i shot compound the best i ever did was 1299 at the 2008 nationals.

I have been shooting mens open recurve now for a couple of months.... The best so far is 1090 in Durban this last weekend past. 


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

talking about PB's.........

Seppie Cilliers shot a personal best (official FITA Star) on Sat 10/07/2010....as i know....he's shot higher in practice :mg:

1418 - 349, 351, 358, 360 (1 off WR)

congrats!!!!!!!!


----------

